
Quantum Algorithms 4 Mixed Binary Optimization Applied to Transaction Settlement - gsanghera
https://arxiv.org/abs/1910.05788
======
gsanghera
"We’ve demonstrated for the first time that a quantum computer can be used to
solve a simplified version of a securities settlement optimisation problem,
including modelling credit and collateral pools. If we were to scale up to
real-world volumes of tens of thousands of transactions in a batch, we’d need
to first wait a few years for quantum hardware to evolve and mature. Every few
months, the number of qubits goes up – but to run securities settlement
netting, we’d need orders of magnitude more qubits than exist at present.”

